# 2015 Felt F1 Frameset



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm curious to clarify the weight of the 2015 F1 frame set. I have a frame I'm looking to retire this year. I see the F1 mentioned as ~1200gr in a Weight Weenies thread, but I'm unable to confirm if that is frame or frame/fork. 1200gr with a ~350 fork is a little more than I'm hoping for. Conversely, I'm not really a weight weenie, and everything I'm reading about the Felt sounds well engineered and built. That's worth it's weight (pun intended). Also affecting my view, the 2015 Cervelo R3 I've recently built is a great ride but every time I pick it up or work on it I feel it won't last the 10 years the frame it replaced did.
The new build will be one of my existing Campy Record and Fulcrum Racing 1's or Zero's, so I won't be bloating it with heavy bits. The frame will be 51cm so I save a little there by default.
At it's price point, the F1 looks like a fine value.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

A teammate just got one and weighed it. Including the routing guides and seatpost clamp, it was 1021g, size 54. Forgo to ask him what the fork weighed but another teammate also got the frame and his was ~340g IIRC.


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the information. My size will be 51, so that should help as well. There does seem to be a lot to like about the Felt frames now that I've scoured all the 2015 literature on them.
It also doesn't hurt my preferred LBS is a Felt dealer.


----------

